# Albatross In The Park



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Another gorgeous day here in upstate S. Carolina so my roomie, the dog, & myself went to Croft State Park to enjoy the setting & practice shooting our slingshots. This vid was shot on October 12, 2012. I recently banded a couple frames with butterfly bands & while it was loads of fun, I still have a bit of practicing to do. I found that using Tobias's "fist grip" for the pouch really helps with this style.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha,, Tobias's "Fist Grip" was on my to do list for next weekend's shooting/Utube session..... It's good to see that someone else tried it with success, now I feel I have a chance







...

Thanks for sharing the vid, looked fun

LGD


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Thnx. I think you will like the "fist grip" style. Less strain on the thumb.(for me anyway)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like the music


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That looks like a fun afternoon!
If I might make a suggestion, try to pull your draw hand back off the pouch on the release. In alot of shots I saw your hands coming forward on the release, which will kill your speed and make the ammo fly weird. Just a suggestion for the next time you try it out.
Good video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool -- good times to be had by all! Nice post.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

nice shooting lads


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Be careful, don't hit the dog







...Funtime!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Irie Irie... Butterflyin' in the park.

Looks like you need one of those tennis ball slingers for that crazy pooch! I would run mine 'til his tongue looked like a flag and he passed out in the shade.

Keep it up!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> Irie Irie... Butterflyin' in the park.
> 
> Looks like you need one of those tennis ball slingers for that crazy pooch! I would run mine 'til his tongue looked like a flag and he passed out in the shade.
> 
> Keep it up!


LOL!!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

M_J said:


> That looks like a fun afternoon!
> If I might make a suggestion, try to pull your draw hand back off the pouch on the release. In alot of shots I saw your hands coming forward on the release, which will kill your speed and make the ammo fly weird. Just a suggestion for the next time you try it out.
> Good video, thanks for sharing!


Thnx. I'll work on that.
Thnx all for the love.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

nice vid! and nice to see more shooters use this grip! i really like it, this grip gives you also a fine release this is accuracy! i can´t shoot this very smal bullets with the Fistgrip! this is why i use the standart thumb index fingergrip for the smal bullets.
I can not close my hand that close too hold this smal stuff


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

I definitely see your point about smaller ammo. I just wanted to give your style a shot, & I like it. It is better suited for larger ammo though, it can kinda work for smaller ammo, but I'll soon try it when I get my hands on bigger shots.


----------

